# Owner of five star bedding has died.



## Queenbee (31 July 2013)

As title, FSB have issued a statement asking everyone to be patient following the death of the owner of the company.

RIP Martin


----------



## Kaleli (9 August 2013)

I am not sure how long to be patient, I placed an order 2 weeks ago (at the time of the owners death) and I haven't heard anything at all and can't get in touch with anyone, the money has gone out of my account t so it is a bit of a word when there is no information.


----------



## LovesCobs (11 August 2013)

There's a Facebook statement/apology today, I think u may be getting your money back whilst they try and sort everything. Very sad


----------



## FollyFarmEC (12 August 2013)

I placed my order with eden products directly last week, and my pellets are due in today, what they cant help with are orders sent to Five Star, so those looking to order might be worth contacting Eden like I did.


----------



## kathyw (12 August 2013)

Same here! I placed my order on 30 July and have had no reply to email or message left on their landline enquiring about my order. My money has gone out of my account too. Yes, I have seen the facebook message saying that money will be refunded but am anxious when I will get my money back - can't help but worry! Fingers crossed guys!


----------



## LovesCobs (12 August 2013)

Cathyw try calling Eden, they sent me a letter


----------



## AMP (12 August 2013)

Very sad to hear this news. RIP Martin.

Can somebody tell me the connection with Eden Products please?  Can you order the same wood pellets from Eden at similar prices delivered?


----------



## LovesCobs (12 August 2013)

I'd have to find the letter (mine are our for the summer so I haven't yet ordered) the letter I got said something along the lines of them already being in charge of certain aspects of delivering and dispatching for five star so they were stepping in at the request of the family to continue things. But that's just memory and I could be wrong. I'd have thought anyone who has previously ordered would have had a letter as well? 
If I need some and struggle I'd make do with a few bags of another brand temporarily but aim to continue to order the five star, terrible time for the family and they will still have my order if I can.


----------



## poiuytrewq (14 August 2013)

Oh no how sad! Was he old? 
I had emailed him a few times for info and he always responded personally and quickly. Sounded like a lovely man.


----------



## FollyFarmEC (14 August 2013)

AMP said:



			Very sad to hear this news. RIP Martin.

Can somebody tell me the connection with Eden Products please?  Can you order the same wood pellets from Eden at similar prices delivered?
		
Click to expand...

Eden products are the manufacturers of the wood pellets, they were packaged with Five Star bags and shipped from Eden to customers, that is why they cant help with any orders direct to Five Star, but you can place new orders with them. I did and now have my pellets.


----------



## AMP (14 August 2013)

Thank you for the explanation lovescobs and FollyFarmEC - are they selling exactly the same ie. choice of two types of pellets, and the same price FollyFarmEC please?  I have found an Eden Products website but can't seem to find the same products so wasn't sure?   I guess you rang your order through to Eden rather than placed online?


----------



## FollyFarmEC (14 August 2013)

I got the same price, yes ring your order in, or email them


----------



## kathyw (15 August 2013)

Has anyone had a refund yet? Anyone know how/ who to get in touch with?


----------



## LovesCobs (15 August 2013)

how did you pay kathyw? you may be able to get a refund through your bank or card? I'm sure they will sort it but it may take time depending on who has account access their side. It's a sad situation but is also why I have it drummed into me that my business cannot just be run by me I have to have something in place for if something happens to me so the business can run. Eden are obviously part of that, its a shame they cannot send your order knowing that once it is organised they would still have the payment. It will be to do with security and access (you will have had email confirmation of the order so they would be sure you have paid, have you asked them? it may be worth a try). If it's causing you a problem then speak to your bank or card provider they may be able to advise. if you are in a position to wait then I'm sure it will get sorted (I have nothing to do with the family, I just run a family business myself)


----------



## Kaleli (19 August 2013)

I have spoken to Eden products who has confirmed that we have to wait for 5 star to refund us, which could take a while as its going through probate, so I have contacted my bank to get the money back for me, the bank recredited to my account and 5star bank has 60 days to dispute the credit, if they don't your money is safely back in your account. I would advise everybody waiting for a refund to take this approach.


----------



## kathyw (19 August 2013)

Thanks for this information - I will contact my bank tomorrow and request a refund. Good advice and thanks for sharing this with everyone!


----------



## dogatemysalad (19 August 2013)

I heard the news the other day. How terribly sad. Sincere condolences to his family and friends.

RIP Martin.


----------



## kathyw (23 August 2013)

I have had email this morning from Natallia Kift, Martins wife - she says she is arranging the business account in her name so that she can continue with the business. This may take around 2 weeks and then she will be able to send out orders (mine!?) 
She will in touch when able to deliver. Good luck guys!

tto



dogatemysalad said:



			I heard the news the other day. How terribly sad. Sincere condolences to his family and friends.

RIP Martin.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dogatemysalad (23 August 2013)

kathyw said:



			I have had email this morning from Natallia Kift, Martins wife - she says she is arranging the business account in her name so that she can continue with the business. This may take around 2 weeks and then she will be able to send out orders (mine!?) 
She will in touch when able to deliver. Good luck guys!
		
Click to expand...

I wish her well and hope customers will be patient. My sister had to take over her husbands business after losing her husband and thankfully, most of her clients were absolutely marvellous and very supportive.


----------



## Rider4u (9 October 2013)

Has anyone had a refund or any contact with five star since August ? I'm still waiting for some sort of contact, all emails ignored and no answer on telephone lines.


----------

